# Dreaded Murano broken driver seat frame



## mmagliaro (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, at about 49k miles, my 2006 Murano S now has the dreaded and all-too-common broken driver seat bracket. I've read all over the web, seen YouTube videos on it, and mine is the same. The left rear corner support under the driver's seat is broken off at the two flimsy spots where it bends.

Getting it out and getting someone to weld it, IF they reenforce it with some steel angle, looks like it could be a permanent fix. (Just welding the broken spot is NOT. It will break again in the not-too-distant future)

But it sure looks like it should be possible to just use a piece of steel angle, drill some holes through it and the broken bracket parts, and just put it back together with some nuts and bolts.

Has anyone tried this?

Thanks


----------



## mmagliaro (Apr 20, 2011)

Update:
Since the new replacement seat frame now does indeed come as several separate parts from Nissan, I found that the dealer could replace just the one broken link part. The part cost was about $275. With labor, they fixed the seat with that part for about $400 in about 2 hours. They had the part in stock (I wonder why ;-) 

And yes, they said they see these broken all the time.

The new part is beefier in the troublesome area than the original (which agrees with a YouTube video I found on the subject). So this is a better repair than welding it, which will just break again eventually, unless your welder can put some extra steel into that joint.

ALSO
I have a 3rd party extended warranty on this car (from Zurich) and they did cover this repair. I had to pay a $100 deductible, but all-in-all, this was far better than the $1000 horror stories I have seen other people endure with this.


----------



## adelzell (Dec 29, 2011)

*Murano Broken Seat Frame*

I just installed the new "beefier" bracket on my driver's side seat of my 2006 Murano. $125 for the part and 3 hours of work. I'm not a mechanic, but it wasn't too hard. 

Part number 87473-CA01A
Link Assembly Repair

My Nissan dealer didn't even know about it. I had to find the Nissan bulletin online.

I will post on Youtube soon to show the new part. Search for "Murano Seat".


----------



## dembonez (Jun 3, 2014)

I just did this replacement in my 07 Murano, and while the seat was apart, I realized that the front bar was in a similar state. 

Does anyone know if I have to get the whole frame to get the front, or if there's a part to replace that one also? I've looked around, (87473-CA01A | Nissan OEM Link Asmy-Rr Li) and couldn't find anything that suggested that the front was sold separately from the frame.

Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FYI, this part is now available on the aftermarket:

APDTY 035338 Driver Seat Lifter Bracket Repair Linkage For 2003-2007 Nissan Murano (Eliminates Seat Rocking)(Replaces Nissan Part #: 87473-CA01A)


----------



## dembonez (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, thanks. I already bought the one I listed, and installed it to replace the rear broken apparatus. Your link seems to be a less expensive version of the same. While replacing it, I found that the front one was also broken. Do you know if anyone makes something similar for the front?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm not sure, but is there any chance they used the same bracket for front and rear?


----------



## dembonez (Jun 3, 2014)

I wondered the same. Unfortunately, this being the driver's seat, I had to put it all back together too quickly to check that out. 

I'm meeting up with a welder friend soon and we'll take it all apart again to fix. If the two spots look the same, I'll for sure be buying that aftermarket rear bar/bracket for the front.


----------



## Paul T (Oct 14, 2014)

dembonez, did you find a replacement part for the front? My front bracket is broken. Think the back is intact (for now). Really don't feel like paying $1100 for a whole new assembly. Criminal this has not been recalled.


----------



## dpause (Nov 6, 2014)

For those of you in Canada, the part number is correct for Canadian Nissan dealers. Unfortunately the price is CDN$302!


----------



## pg94 (Jul 26, 2016)

dembonez said:


> Yeah, thanks. I already bought the one I listed, and installed it to replace the rear broken apparatus. Your link seems to be a less expensive version of the same. While replacing it, I found that the front one was also broken. Do you know if anyone makes something similar for the front?


I am currently experiencing a similar issue, my front bracket broke but my rear one is intact. I know this post is old but i wanted to ask where you ended up finding the front bracket part? Or is it the same as the rear?


----------

